# Paddle Safe - NSW Regs



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

patwah said:


> (exemption) - On open (ocean) waters within 500 metres from shore.


Good post Paddy.

I can't see a problem with that generally Paddy, _except_ that SLSNSW members are just as likely to be hit in the head by the ski and drown (up to 500 m out to sea). Not even a requirement for company, in an environment far more likely to produce a hit on the head. I know they're bronzed, amd they do a fabulous job (10,000 rescues a year), and fit, but a hit on the head is all over without a PFD (I know, Type 2 and Type 3).

I see that as little different from a (hypothetical) law allowing skilled motor bike riders (maybe even the Police - as they have extensive skills training), to not have to wear a helmet, cause they are more experinced than Jow Average. WTF?

I imagine it is 'not cool' wearing a PFD or a helmet in the surf. Tradition has it - a pair of speedos and a cap. Did they have a macho problem in prompting them to broker that exemption?

What is the Governments responsibilty in agreeing to this? http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/pro ... 13/3998738

Surely a few other people will be asking similar questions?

trev


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm certainly not a lifesaver, but I think you'll find that it would be difficult to rescue others if they wore a lifejacket. It would make it much harder for them to swim and impossible to dive after someone underwater. I can see how, in their particular case, a lifejacket would cost more lives (those they are saving) than it would save (they very few SFS that die doing their job). The exemption seems perfectly sensible to me.


----------

